# Man I'm almost after a few failed attempts I'm getting Flowers!



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 6, 2020)

After spending God knows how much money and through trial and error with a few different diy systems I'm finally about to have my first hydroponic harvest this is bad azz Og cheese FROM seedsman week 3 stretching has just finally stopped and I been defoliating like a mad mad literally everyday I did a 90 degrees lst technique I been using on every plant I grow and these lower branches are huge some I'm hoping my technique continue to give me huge buds. 2x2x4 !!


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

I had no idea you were pulling that off in a 2x2, mad props for that.

I get the trial and error, I just took a brand new led panel out of my veg tent (also a 2x2x4) that was just too bright for the use case - hlg 100 sitting on the sidelines and now a 65 in the tent. Maybe flower out some dad’s to make seeds with the 100.


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 7, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> I had no idea you were pulling that off in a 2x2, mad props for that.
> 
> I get the trial and error, I just took a brand new led panel out of my veg tent (also a 2x2x4) that was just too bright for the use case - hlg 100 sitting on the sidelines and now a 65 in the tent. Maybe flower out some dad’s to make seeds with the 100.


Stay tuned if I haven't jinxing myself and make it to full flower it's gonna be ******* amazing so stick around and follow my progress my chiller is completely closed and broke now so the past 3 days I haven't had chiller in the Rez!!!!! Very scary so I added another air stone and the leaves are praying so it's still working!!!! I was chilling the reservoir but now I can't so hopefully I don't get root rotall I've been using is tap water maxibloom calmag PH down and clear Rez....... and now that I can't chill the reservoir I can't get the root temperature to go down like it would naturally do in nature which is going to be contradictory to the flowering cycle so hopefully that doesn't have an adverse effect....also I'm incorporating emerald harvest King kola so hopefully it helps I know it did when I was using cocoa....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Sending green mojo.


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Sending green mojo.


So one time I hade like 8plants in a 2x4once and it got so crowded so I had to sacrifice one and the one I pulled out I literally made a whole ritchual if you will about it by like doing throat chants while I chopped it downi was talking to it apologizing and rubbed the plant all over the outside my tent while chantinglol!!!!and rain dancing hopefully keeping good green mojo so I'm receiving it growmie thanks!!!


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Sending green mojo.


Went from chilling roots prior to flower to not chilling right at the end of the stretch and the roots are going to be warmer talk about f****** it all up lol.... But maybe I'll still get to harvest who knows...... It is a weed after allllll lol


----------



## Carty (Aug 9, 2020)

Never tried hydro, but really love your setup as I run almost the same sized tent..  I too use the cool bendy stuff to do
LST work..  one can almost double his yield done correctly huh?   Plants are looking great btw..

I feel ya on taking an expensive trip to get your stuff dialed in..  took me 3 lights to be happy, and finally found a nice Gorilla Tent I could afford and bought it... 24x30x6.5ft .  grow Organically for flavor and pureness...

Sure hope you can save things, think my biggest reason for avoiding hydro all these years, less forgiving, luck man..


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 23, 2020)

I wouldn't wait around to get another chiller. Go out and buy one right away. Don't wait. I see you're using rez clear. Hydrogen peroxide is the same thing. Root rot is not good. If you're tent temp is below 75°f, your rez should be okay. Otherwise turn up your AC, Until you buy another rez chiller you can always freeze 2 liter pop bottles filled with water, and add them to your rez. It helps.


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 23, 2020)

Alabaster said:


> I wouldn't wait around to get another chiller. Go out and buy one right away. Don't wait. I see you're using rez clear. Hydrogen peroxide is the same thing. Root rot is not good. If you're tent temp is below 75°f, your rez should be okay. Otherwise turn up your AC, Until you buy another rez chiller you can always freeze 2 liter pop bottles filled with water, and add them to your rez. It helps.


See that's the thing it's to late for that the chiller went out weeks ago I turned everything off and gave up on this plant for a few days and when I came back the Rez was 77 and the plant was thriving!!! So it goes against everything I read


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 23, 2020)

It is an accumulative issue. If you go long enough at that temperature the bacteria that causes root rot will explode in population, and very quickly render your roots mush. Rez clear helps kill the bacteria effectively, without killing your roots, when added at the proper dosage. You can probably make it through to harvest just using Rez Clear, or H2O2 & frozen 2 liters. Your plants won't reach their potential because H2O2 kills all microbes. Including beneficials. If you're going to ride it out, familiarize yourself with the smell of root rot. It has a distinctive odor. That way you'll at least learn something from your experience.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Alabaster is correct. I know for a fact what happens when your rez solution gets to warm. I had to use frozen water bottles to keep my DWCs solution below 70. It was a big pain in my ass,,so i went back to soil.
I have actually went from DWC into soil with very little shock.


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 23, 2020)

Alabaster said:


> It is an accumulative issue. If you go long enough at that temperature the bacteria that causes root rot will explode in population, and very quickly render your roots mush. Rez clear helps kill the bacteria effectively, without killing your roots, when added at the proper dosage. You can probably make it through to harvest just using Rez Clear, or H2O2 & frozen 2 liters. Your plants won't reach their potential because H2O2 kills all microbes. Including beneficials. If you're going to ride it out, familiarize yourself with the smell of root rot. It has a distinctive odor. That way you'll at least learn something from your experience.


I definitely know what it smells like I have had it numerous times.... I think I'm just doing a good job of keeping it pitch black and airated


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Aug 23, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Alabaster is correct. I know for a fact what happens when your rez solution gets to warm. I had to use frozen water bottles to keep my DWCs solution below 70. It was a big pain in my ***,,so i went back to soil.
> I have actually went from DWC into soil with very little shock.


What I been talking about this whole time after my chiller and recirculation went out I have up but the plant thrives regardless so I turned the lights back on and added a stone and shes still going so I'm just gonna try keeping her healthy....


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Sep 7, 2020)

Ohiogrower420 said:


> See that's the thing it's to late for that the chiller went out weeks ago I turned everything off and gave up on this plant for a few days and when I came back the Rez was 77 and the plant was thriving!!! So it goes against everything I read


I dont run chillers at all on my grows in dwc....normal room temp. Never once had a problem. Here's one pic for reference. One plant in 5 gallon.


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Sep 7, 2020)

There was a point my 6 dwc in late flower were chugging 10+ gallons a day of water and nutrients between all 6. Major PITA but harvest was well worth it. I have even ran DWC full grows without ever changing the res water once because of the water turnover rate of water used in hydroponic plants. Didn't see any difference in the plant. Used a little hydroguard once a month and I was fine. My temps NEVER hit over 77F in my grows though either in flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

My 1st inside grow was soil and the next was DWC.
The Hemp Goddess and Andy52 ,,got me hooked on DWC and taught me a lot,,,that was back in 2008. My only problem is not having a chiller. I live in Texas and it gets hot as .....well you know.


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Sep 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> My 1st inside grow was soil and the next was DWC.
> The Hemp Goddess and Andy52 ,,got me hooked on DWC and taught me a lot,,,that was back in 2008. My only problem is not having a chiller. I live in Texas and it gets hot as .....well you know.



Yea my main room I just built recently. I have 4 rooms all in 1 room so multi fans and an AC running 24-7 is a must.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

,,,,i do have storage though, just sayen..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

On a more serious note. That sounds like a great setup. Post the bud porn brah.


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Sep 7, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> There was a point my 6 dwc in late flower were chugging 10+ gallons a day of water and nutrients between all 6. Major PITA but harvest was well worth it. I have even ran DWC full grows without ever changing the res water once because of the water turnover rate of water used in hydroponic plants. Didn't see any difference in the plant. Used a little hydroguard once a month and I was fine. My temps NEVER hit over 77F in my grows though either in flower.


Down to 72 thank goodness


----------



## Ohiogrower420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Getting there chunking up everyday


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Sep 7, 2020)

Ohiogrower420 said:


> Down to 72 thank goodness


I wouldnt sweat it unless you have serious heat problems. My best grows ever have come off those dwc plants after growing in soil forever. I still grow in soil for the ease but I gotta have hydroponics going to on fact alone of how fast they grow and big they get.


----------

